# peeing everywhere after being spayed



## hypnotikcrave (Jul 3, 2007)

I am beggining to be very frustrated that my puppy is peeing where she is not suppose to after being spayed this past Friday. She is pottie trained, and before the surgery she always pooped outside and mostly peed in the house on the pee wee pads. After the spay surgery she is having sooooo many accidents she poops and pees on the floor and pees on the bed when we go to sleep. I am running out of bed sheets to replace, She is used to sleeping on the bed with me but she has been peeing on it every night. And right before going to bed i took her to the pee wee pad TWICE to see if she has to go and she didnt. So finally I made the bed after the previous mishap layed down and her next to me and Guess what she peed !!!! I am going crazyyy :w00t: but i feel so bad because we trained her so it makes me thinks its because of the surgery. 
Can this be true ??? 
Anyone else had this problem?
And is there something i can do about it ?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: I did..Nemo ALWAYS went on the pads ALWAYS..At 61/2 months I had him neutered and as soon as a brought him home :shocked: he looked at me raised his leg(He never raised his leg always squatted) and peed on my kitchen chair.
I was in total shock , thats when his marking began..Now he marks but very seldom but he does mark.
At peoples houses he wont mark :blink: only mine...
I don't know why it happened but I know neutering doesn't always prevent marking.
I also know Maltese's when upset will let you know I know Nemo does. So maybe she was just a little pissed you left her there and she is letting you know>>
I would confine her to your kitchen and start the training process from step one, if it doesn't stop.
Good Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

After Bella was spayed, she did seem to have more pee pee accidents for about a week after her spay. And yes, it was very frustrating as she had been almost completely trained to go outside and had very few accidents. We just sort of started all over with her... taking her out more frequently, confining her to the room we were in and not giving her the run of the house, etc... After about a week, things went back to normal. When I mentioned this to my vet when we went back to have her stitches taken out, he said that sometimes, their little bladders got bruised or irrated from the spay surgery so that could be making her go more often. And it was like she didn't have control over it like she did before. Give your baby a week or so and see if things don't straighten out. I know how frustrating it can be. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## hypnotikcrave (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank for your replies I guess I will have to wait and see..Also another weird thing when I take her outside and she begins to poop some times she screams out loud in a squily tone. I got so scared, there was nothing around her that could have hurt her, this happen twice I think when she is putting pressure on her self to poop something is hurting her because of the surgery . Poor baby I cant wait till the stitches come off , she should be better by then.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This seems to be common after spay, I've read it many times. I'm sure once she feels better it will be back to normal again.


----------

